
Which Encryption Apps Are Strong Enough to Help You Take Down a Government? - rosser
http://gizmodo.com/5989770/which-encryption-apps-are-strong-enough-to-help-you-take-down-a-government
======
wjnc
Nice try, but to take down a government with encryption, you first need an
internet that is not in under control of the government. Syria, Iran, North-
Korea, China: they all control the people And the Internet. What would help
would a combination of mesh-networks and encryption. But that just creates
another critical resource: energy. It's pretty hard to bring down a non-
democratic government in a non-kinetic way.

